# Is one piji ok all alone?



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone....I have a few questions and Wanted to give an update on our little "Willow" .... he was the one whose wings were clipped and found at the High School w/ a bum foot. 

He is doing much better and as of yesterday puts full pressure on his foot. He holds it up though when he rests. We got him a temp. cage and he seems ok with it it is intended to be a ferret cage it was the biggest one we could find at Petsmart. We will be starting to build a indoor Cage for him and our little dove; Who we found out is a girl~ she laid 2 eggs! I have heard that they can not be in the same cage together and so we are planning on building a cage so that they can see each other and still be seperated. So my question is ....

Right now we have only one white dove, and a white homing pigeon (who is still on the mend). Are they lonely?  I feel bad that they have no cage mates? The pigeon is out with us more often than Noelle (The dove)... I'd like to get another white dove and wonder if I should consider another piji for Willow after his full recovery? Also, I feel bad for not trying to find out if someone is missing the piji. He is so tame and I can't help wonder if I have a piji that someone is missing terribly? If we search for an owner where do we start or since he is not banded are we doing the right thing as claiming him as our own? I don't want to loose him but want to do the right thing. He was found in North Tucson AZ ......Any Advice? Hope everyone had a Beautiful Holiday!!! Thanks -Jenn-


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Hi everyone....I have a few questions and Wanted to give an update on our little "Willow" .... he was the one whose wings were clipped and found at the High School w/ a bum foot.
> 
> He is doing much better and as of yesterday puts full pressure on his foot. He holds it up though when he rests. We got him a temp. cage and he seems ok with it it is intended to be a ferret cage it was the biggest one we could find at Petsmart. We will be starting to build a indoor Cage for him and our little dove; Who we found out is a girl~ she laid 2 eggs! I have heard that they can not be in the same cage together and so we are planning on building a cage so that they can see each other and still be seperated. So my question is ....
> 
> Right now we have only one white dove, and a white homing pigeon (who is still on the mend). Are they lonely?  I feel bad that they have no cage mates? The pigeon is out with us more often than Noelle (The dove)... I'd like to get another white dove and wonder if I should consider another piji for Willow after his full recovery? Also, I feel bad for not trying to find out if someone is missing the piji. He is so tame and I can't help wonder if I have a piji that someone is missing terribly? If we search for an owner where do we start or since he is not banded are we doing the right thing as claiming him as our own? I don't want to loose him but want to do the right thing. He was found in North Tucson AZ ......Any Advice? Hope everyone had a Beautiful Holiday!!! Thanks -Jenn-


If the pigeon was not banded then he's yours as far as my opinon. he would be happier with a mate, do you know the sex of the pigeon? It would be ideal to get them both a mate, looking at each other would just frustrate the pigeon esp if he is a male. doves and pigeons like to be with others of their kind and to be seperated by bars is cruel. It would be better if they can't see each other and then you be their "partner" as you can interact with the birds. I would say to try to pair them up but I think that a male dove with a hen pigeon would be better in that situation. so it depends on the sex of the pigeon. but i beleive doves would be too small and could get injury from a pigeon.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks,  Spirit Wings: Well, he does his "dance" for us and does a low growl at us... struts around and sometimes drags his tail feathers when prancing back and forth.... From what I have read on this forum, we believe him to be male. I am in the process of getting a picture of him. The Dove is definately a female. I had no idea that would be bad for them to see each other..... So when building the new cage we will build it so they can't see one another. Honestly; I feel like finders keepers.  And I know we have the time he needs and the home that can care for him and keep him safe. But feel bad if he is a racing pigeon and now is confined to being an indoor pet. I know there is no way to know any of this about him.... As for getting another for each. I was hesitant when we were at Petsmart they had a male white dove for sale and I didn't get him for fear of him coming from a pet store..... Maybe I should consider him after all???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Thanks,  Spirit Wings: Well, he does his "dance" for us and does a low growl at us... struts around and sometimes drags his tail feathers when prancing back and forth.... From what I have read on this forum, we believe him to be male. I am in the process of getting a picture of him. The Dove is definately a female. I had no idea that would be bad for them to see each other..... So when building the new cage we will build it so they can't see one another. Honestly; I feel like finders keepers.  And I know we have the time he needs and the home that can care for him and keep him safe. But feel bad if he is a racing pigeon and now is confined to being an indoor pet. I know there is no way to know any of this about him.... As for getting another for each. I was hesitant when we were at Petsmart they had a male white dove for sale and I didn't get him for fear of him coming from a pet store..... Maybe I should consider him after all???


yes, go back and get the little dovie, esp because he is in a pet store, you would give him a good home and a wife!, introduce slow and they should be great together, pigeon sounds like a male, If he has a mate he will be perfectly happy in your house, some fresh air and sunshine is a good thing to offer for their health. if you can't find a mate for the pigeon, make sure you spend alot on one on one with him and out time...sounds like your doing a great job!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

So I just called them to see if he was still there ... and the girl told me that they actually have 2... one that is in the back that no one will ever see because when he is put with all the rest , he gets picked on?..... She said he is healthy. how can i tell? And should I choose him, I feel like he is doomed being in the back all alone?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also forgot to mention that the one that is in the display case is most certinaly a boy ... As I saw him mount another ringneck while I was watching him at the store....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Also forgot to mention that the one that is in the display case is most certinaly a boy ... As I saw him mount another ringneck while I was watching him at the store....


well if he mounted another he is paired up with that hen, you could buy the pair and have a trio like I have. they do fine that way, 2 hens and a male. you can keep them in a cage for a few weeks to check their health and make sure the poop looks normal, then introduce them. doves seems alot more mellow than pigeons when it comes to living together, just would not want two males and one hen...the one in the back could be fine for your dove too, 2 hens would work well together if it is a hen...so maybe that one is the one for you! just keep it in a seperate cage for a few weeks to make sure it is not sick....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*New Feathered addition!*

Well, we have yet another new "feathered" family addition. We ended up buying the lone dove in the back... He had been there for over 2 months. Very sweet and smaller too (like our Noelle). Agravates me, cuz when they took us in the "back" to see him, he was cramed into a VERY SMALL finch cage....  ERRRR.....Brought him home and put him in his own cage away from our other birdies..... They coo to each other through out the house , very cute.  Gave him a heat lamp that he loves at the moment. So in a few weeks we will see how well I did at a love match!...lol..... Thank you for your advice Spirit Wings! After our Pigeon Willow heals we will be on the look out for a partner for him.... As well as building an indoor aviary.... Also if you get back to reading this thread ... Do you or anyone know if a pair of zebra finches would do ok in an aviary with doves? Or pigeons? Or should we keep them all seperate? Love this site~ so much info all in one spot!...... My new fav. spot! THANKS!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Well, we have yet another new "feathered" family addition. We ended up buying the lone dove in the back... He had been there for over 2 months. Very sweet and smaller too (like our Noelle). Agravates me, cuz when they took us in the "back" to see him, he was cramed into a VERY SMALL finch cage....  ERRRR.....Brought him home and put him in his own cage away from our other birdies..... They coo to each other through out the house , very cute.  Gave him a heat lamp that he loves at the moment. So in a few weeks we will see how well I did at a love match!...lol..... Thank you for your advice Spirit Wings! After our Pigeon Willow heals we will be on the look out for a partner for him.... As well as building an indoor aviary.... Also if you get back to reading this thread ... Do you or anyone know if a pair of zebra finches would do ok in an aviary with doves? Or pigeons? Or should we keep them all seperate? Love this site~ so much info all in one spot!...... My new fav. spot! THANKS!


oh Im so glad you got the little one from the back and out of that pet store...i think the zebra finches are too active and could get bossy...this is one that I read online that may be good with dove ..."Society finches are very sweet and docile and get along with just about any other species of finch or canaries."...you may try it in an large aviary situation and just watch them....doves are so docile so you have to pair other docile birds with. the doves will be so happy together....congrats.....we love pics here too!


----------

